# R10 w/tivo - I cant program DirecTV universal remote to control it....



## NBAHoopsFan (May 18, 2008)

I printed the guide out for the current non backlit universal remote that says it can be programmed to a Sony T60 which I have, but it doesnt work on that, and it doesnt list a 5 digit code for the R10. It is supposed to flash the green LED under the DTV logo 2x if programmed correctly but it does not flash after I enter the T60 code or soem of the other codes for my equipment. I dont see any markings on the remote to indicate its model number.

I search and saw this post:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=279408

But he has a blue remote and used a 4 digit code. Mine is not blue, its gray/white and it uses 5 digit codes not 4.


----------



## NBAHoopsFan (May 18, 2008)

Here is the remote I have ontop of the printed pdf from DTV


----------



## stevel (Aug 23, 2000)

Given that this remote is not supplied with TiVos, you may have better luck asking in one of the DirecTV receiver forums at www.dbstalk.com The R10 will follow TiVo remote codes (the T60 uses a distinct Sony set.)


----------



## IminMs (Sep 10, 2006)

I'm using the RC23 remote(it has a format button). As Steve said i used the code for tivo in the book. Everything works fine.


----------



## Edmund (Nov 8, 2002)

The white remote without the format key will only accept SAT codes 00001-00004, which only work for the current Directv branded receivers. Tivos that use the peanut remote can still be controlled with this remote partially using code 20618 on either av1 or av2 device. 

As far as the T60 goes you're out of luck, sorry. Any white remote with the Format key just under TV input key would be able to control the T60 using code 00639.


Have you seen the new NFL directv remotes? I got a Ravens and Eagles, they're RF but that is a useless feature with any tivo receiver, but it'll control your T60 by IR and look cool at the same time.


----------

